# Gas leaking from ice auger



## matthew.poole (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 3 hp Tecumseh motor on my strike master ice auger. When i went to start it yesterday, gas poured out from the exhaust when i pulled it. Someone told me it was something to do with the float in the carb. Has this happened to anyone else??? I have never dug into one of these and was just wondering if this can be fixed easily or if i should take it in. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Your auger needs a complete carb kit. The leak is coming from a bad seal on the seat valve. While not a big issue most times, in very cold weather it can leave you with a flooded engine on the ice.

Kits are easy to put in, and adjustment of the engine power and idle speed are easy to set.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

well I have a 3hp jiffy auger and my leaks constantly and I can figure out why it does it.....if you leave it on the ground for a day you come back to it and the fuel tank is empty and there is a big spot of gas on the ground.....Do you know what that might be?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Jiffy. That is the only complaint I have about it though. I always make sure I store it standing upright, and when I put it in the truck, I make sure the gas cap is pointing upwards.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah that is the only thing wrong with it....lol...they are amazing augers.....thanks....


----------

